# How the fuck do you people focus?



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm honestly sort of curious and jealous as to how people are able to get up from their bedrooms and just sort of do shit on a constant basis. They get up, go to work, watch whatever and go hang out with their friends without pausing or really getting tired of doing that. I however get up, get on the internet space the fuck out as I sort of mindlessly browse the internet without really reflecting on it, sort of stuck in my own autistic as fuck world, eat, play an hour of video games and then do the later and go to bed. Occassionally I like to walk around in circles while tossing a ball in air, still spacing the fuck out.

I have no idea how people do what they do. Tell me the secret. Am I just sort of fucked up here?


----------



## Will tankman (Jun 3, 2013)

It seems like you are more introverted then said people, correct?


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

I guess in your case (which isn't an isolated one, I get that kind of thing, too), you have to figure out why you'd like to do the things that people consistently do. After that, figure out if it's a routine that jives with your personality, or if you need to modify it according to your goals and values, or if you're better off doing something different altogether. (I get that it's easier said than done, though -_-; especially if you're currently in a rut)


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> I have no idea how people do what they do. Tell me the secret.
















:kitteh:


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## noelani887 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just force myself to do stuff. I too have struggled with not knowing how to just do things and wondering how other people stay productive, but it helps if I literally just make myself do things and break my lethargic routine.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

When I think about it, it seems boring but not long after I realize that I do it everyday without any difficulty or complaint.


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> :kitteh:




...So caffeine.

Yeah, I may need some of that latter.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, kick me in the balls and call me Jasper.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Your thread title made me laugh for some reason. I hear ya. Once you get on the Internet, you tend to zone out and go wherever your mind wants to go to. For me, this happens only occasionally when I'm very stressed out. Usually I like to get things done. Every time I finish a task I move on and don't look back until I go to bed, where I would reflect about my day til I fall asleep. It's good to move around. The hardest part is getting yourself to do it. But once you get past that, everything becomes suddenly easier.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

I can focus because I get positive and negative reinforcement.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I find that I just start doing one thing and it leads to the next thing and that leads to another task... Then I'm on a roll by then.


----------



## Sinfalcon (Jan 11, 2014)

I think it's about finding the right motivation. For example, at work, I'm motivated because I will literally starve to death if I don't keep this job. My work environment is very clean. However, my house looks like a garbage truck backed up to it because I can't justify cleaning it to myself, when I'd rather be doing other things.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

There are certainly many things that factor into this. On the one hand there are things you can't change– you may have a natural disposition to different styles and patterns of working than the people you're comparing yourself to. But there are other things you can work on. Willpower is a muscle and every time you allow yourself to divert your attention from something you've dedicated yourself to then you are reinforcing that response in yourself. But every time you endure (maybe set a goal "I will work on this for one hour") and then pull through even though you want to take an internet break then you are building your ability to resist yourself and make conscious, non-habitual decisions. It's a good ability to have.

Really the more good habits you have then the less conscious effort you have to put towards those things and the more you can focus on things that aren't habitual. Brushing your teeth before bed is only a hassle if you don't do it every night. Otherwise you hardly have to think about it. This applies to almost everything though. Doing homework after class every day is actually easier in a way then just doing it right after class once. Being talkative towards strangers can be really scary to people who never do it but it's just a habit to others.

It's important though to go one thing at a time. 'Big changes' when people commit to exercising, eating well, better work habits and everything else at once never work. Gradual change, one thing at a time, is safer and builds confidence as you go along.


----------

